# is this a good price?..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

..for this camera guys?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

seems quite a nice camera and 100 bucks is not a lot of cash now for sumit like this and vivitar are meant to be well made and have a good name/long term :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> seems quite a nice camera and 100 bucks is not a lot of cash now for sumit like this and vivitar are meant to be well made and have a good name/long term :thumb:


ta muchly


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't get that. For £100 there are FAR better options. I'll post a few examples in a minute.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-panasonic-fs62-silver-digital-compact-camera/p1032225

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-nikon-coolpix-s220-black-compact-digital-camera/p1030581

Panasonic being my choice out of the two.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

don't buy a camera, save monies and get the RS sooner.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AllyArctic300 said:


> don't buy a camera, save monies and get the RS sooner.


a top idea, and something i'm doing as the parents are buying me a camera for Xmas  :thumb: (as i'm using their camera for detail pics atm)


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/cat9.html


----------

